# Wooden Driveway Gates - where to get them ?



## podge (28 Nov 2005)

Hi there
I wonder if someone can point me in the right direction. 

I am looking to get wooden gates for my driveway, either hard or soft wood (depending on price). I got a quote of about 2k from Lenister Timber Products, but to be honest, didn't expect/want to pay this much.

Does anyone have any recommendations ?

I'm based in Dublin.

Thanks
Podge


----------



## JPSaltee (30 Nov 2005)

I too looked at Lenister Timber gates but ended up getting same style gates cheaper from local timber mill, in Wexford but if you ask around you may find one in Dublin. The crowd i got them from dont advertise as its a side line so try giving any in your area a call.


----------



## suzie (30 Nov 2005)

You could try

Steel & Wood Craft Ltd
Address: 	U2 Celbridge Ind Est
Celbridge
Phone: 	(01) 6272011

They put up hardwood side gates for us. Nice job and am happy, but the hardwood isnt cheap....


----------



## garryks (30 Nov 2005)

for comparison and they might deliver:

[broken link removed]

http://www.obrientimberproducts.com/


----------



## Carpenter (30 Nov 2005)

CJ Sheeran in Mountrath manufacture them, but Dublin is a long way away!


----------



## senara (1 Dec 2005)

JPSaltee said:
			
		

> I too looked at Lenister Timber gates but ended up getting same style gates cheaper from local timber mill, in Wexford but if you ask around you may find one in Dublin. The crowd i got them from dont advertise as its a side line so try giving any in your area a call.



What is name of local timber mill, in Wexford


----------



## JPSaltee (2 Dec 2005)

Walls of Ballycullane @051-562170


----------



## senara (2 Dec 2005)

Thanks

I@ll give them a call


----------



## podge (3 Dec 2005)

Thanks for all the info.

Senara & JPSaltee - just wondering if either companies fitted the gates for you or did you have to arrange it yourself ?

Thanks
Podge


----------



## JPSaltee (5 Dec 2005)

Podge,They just delivered the gates, I got them fitted myself.


----------



## suzie (5 Dec 2005)

JPSaltee said:
			
		

> Podge,They just delivered the gates, I got them fitted myself.



Curious as to what sort of price was the mill? Were they competitive?

Thanks

S.


----------



## noel weather (10 Jan 2008)

Where can one get good quality hardwood garden gates in Tullamore, County Offaly?


----------



## noel weather (10 Jan 2008)

Carpenter said:


> CJ Sheeran in Mountrath manufacture them, but Dublin is a long way away!


 

Please Quote for a pair of hardwood gates.    9 feet gap pier to pier 3 feet high approx simple vertical laths preferred.        I would collect them from your place.

and oblige noel Weatherhead.


----------



## Leo (10 Jan 2008)

Welcome to AAM Noel. You will need to contact Sheeran's yourself for a quote. Advertising is not allowed on AAM, so the above post was not from them.
Leo


----------



## ROSS (10 Jan 2008)

With regards to sourcing gates in Tullamore, I bought a pair a few years ago from Standish's: http://www.standishsawmills.ie/ in Roscrea and they are well made. They do supply only so you will need to fit them. 
The gates are quite heavy so do a bit of homework on how you are going to hang them. I have brick piers which were no way strong enough so I had to get galvanised steel posts made to go beside the brick piers. 
Here's two more suppliers but I dont know anything about them:
[broken link removed]
http://www.woodford.ie/


----------



## chris20051 (10 Jan 2008)

Carpenter said:


> CJ Sheeran in Mountrath manufacture them, but Dublin is a long way away!


 I live in Mountrath; Dublin is only 60 Miles away, can drive it in an hour, only down the road...


----------



## Toby (11 Jan 2008)

We got big teak gates from [broken link removed] and I thoroughly recommend them. I think they look nicer than a lot of similar gates I've seen. They have been fantastic bout follow up sevice also - nothing wrong with the gates but after a few months the bolts werent lining up well due to natural changes in the wood and they came promptly to adjust it and they've been helpful over phone too - I've no business connection with them obviously.

Have to say, wooden gates make a fair bit of noise when its windy - if doing it again I might go for a design that had some openings in it to let wind blow through or something to stop them banging a lot. I don't think theres any way around it with the solid design we got though.


----------

